# OUR 2010 PUP'S SLIDE SHOW!



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

*MADDIE AND I WISH YOU ALL A HAPPY HOLIDAY!*

​


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Very cute! Thanks for taking the time to make this


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Suzi, 
I did not expect to be balling at 6am today!! That was just so beautiful!! What a special tribute to all of our new babies! My Lexi watched the whole thing to catch the pictures of her baby sister!
You are so talented - and thank you for putting this together!!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thank you for a beautiful Christmas surprise this morning, Suzi! You did a FABULOUS job!!!


----------



## Tony & Milo (Nov 25, 2010)

Thank you for this surprise this morning. Thank you Suzi! You did a FABULOUS job!!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Suzi, that was great! I enjoyed the opportunity to relax and get a good look at all the new babies of 2010! You did a wonderful job!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

How sweet! Great job Suzi.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Suzi, what a wonderful and loving tribute to all our 2010 babies. Beautiful presentation! What program did you use to create it?


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Thank you for the pats. I hope I did not make to many mistakes. The last two pictures is Jamie our oldest Havanese(we Think) I had a birth date and have no idea where it went I edit it and probley forgot to save it:frusty: I will edit the slide show and more Babys can join in. I'll just change the music!

I used a program called 
pinnacle studio ultiment. My 12 year old niece had to teach me how to use it!  *Jamie our Oldest Havanese 
Born
4/4/1995​* And I had Kodi with a wrong birthday 
And I missed Kitty kitty Born 1/11/2010.
We have a surprise coming on Sunday Take a guess It is the best Christmas present a Havanese mom could wish for:whoo:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Is it an adorable living, breathing surprise with four legs and a tail???


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

So cute, Suzi! How special that was - seeing all the new babies of the past year. Great job!

A surprise on Sunday? Don't tell me - Maddie is getting a new brother or sister????


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

pjewel said:


> Is it an adorable living, breathing surprise with four legs and a tail???


*YES!:drum::flypig::becky::baby:*


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Suzi said:


> *YES!:drum::flypig::becky::baby:*


I'm so excited for you, probably almost as much as you are. :whoo:


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

This was sooo cute!! I had the biggest smile on my face watching it...Yay maddie is gonna have a little buddy to play with  can't wait to see pictures and videos of the two.


----------



## Cherin36 (Sep 2, 2010)

Thank you Suzi! I loved watching all of our furkids! Incredibly good looking bunch we have!


----------



## butterscoth28 (Jul 15, 2010)

That was soooooo wonderful! Thank you, Suzi and Mady!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow! What a great video. It's amazing all the new babies here. 

Give it up Suzi. What's the surprise?!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Yay! congrats on the new baby and thanks for the slide show!!! it was so great to see how all our babies have grown up! I am SO jealous that you get a new baby!!! Congrats!!! :cheer2:


----------



## Sivi (Jun 1, 2010)

Merry Christmas to all. I loved the video. I hope all the babies have a wonderful and safe first Christmas. 
Suzi, you did a wonderful job. I know you have got to be so exited about that new arrival.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Awwww Suzi, Congratulations! You must have been a VERY good girl this year! Let the fun begin! And keep me posted on how you make everything work with two!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

WOO HOO:whoo::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

A New puppy!!! Congratulations!!!!! Cant wait to see pictures!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Sooo cute!! Great job~~

Kara


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Suzi, thank you for the wonderful Christmas present! You did a beautiful job. Congrats on the new puppy. I am jealous.


----------



## cmwoodard14 (Oct 19, 2010)

This is awesome, I love it....
Thank you so much for putting it together...
:whoo:


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

:cheer2: Thanks for putting a great show of puppies together, they are cutey the cutesters!! What a handsome bunch of pups 2010 produced,can't wait to see what 2011 will bring!


----------



## David & Sandy Brown (Dec 26, 2010)

*2010 Puppy Slide Show*

I loved it! It was so fun being able to see the 2010 babies. Loved the music too.
We have a little Maddie also. 
Happy Holidays!


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

So cute, Suzi! I just had time to watch it. It made me cry and you are so talented! Thank you!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

thank you,
I love the song wonderful world. I chose it because of the small bit about colors of the rainbow just like our Havanese so many different colors. If only the world would have the happiness and love of our Havanese Babys we would be much better off.:grouphug:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I "loved" the show!! Now that will give you puppy fever  SO CUTE.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

That was just such a wonderful tribute to the 2010 babies...What an adorable breed!
You did a fantastic job..thanks so much..I'm sure that took quite a bit of your time to put together!!! Bravo!!


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Adorable!


----------



## TrishK (Nov 29, 2010)

Well Done!!!:thumb:


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Over the past 4mo I have bought Maddie several different chews. She was never interested in chewing them instead she hid them threw out the house.Just like a squirrel . Zoey keeps finding them. Here some pictures of the pig ear that Maddie and Zoey are sharing. I find It funny that Maddie now want's to chew them


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Lovely sharing pics! Dizzie was never a great eater, until Nellie arrived and then he started eating well,unfortunately he has reverted to type, and is not interested in every day food, where as little Nellie [or should I say chubby Nellie] is a regular gut bucket!!


----------

